# 가지 못 하다 / 못 가다



## idialegre

Could someone please tell me, are these two constructions used equally frequently, or is one of them more colloquial or more informal than the other?

감사합니다 !


----------



## Lucia M. Kim

We Koreans scarcely say "가지 못 하다."

*ex) Today I couldn't go to school* because my eyes were in trouble. 
오늘 눈이 아파서 *학교에 못 갔다*.


----------



## idialegre

감사합니다 , Lucia.


----------



## nine1/2weeks

제 생각에는 약간의 차이가 있는 것 같습니다.
'못 가다' 가 '가지 못 하다' 보다 좀 더 강한 표현입니다. 
 '가지 못 하다'는 주어(subject)가 가고 싶었는데, 여러가지 원인이 있어서 갈 수 없었다는 의미가 강합니다.
그에 비해 '못 가다'는 주어가 가지 않기로 결심했다는 의미가 더 강합니다.  

따라서, '가지 못 하다' 가 좀 더 정중한 표현이 될 수 있습니다.


----------



## stevesjlee

In both ways, we don't use them in verbal conversation.
They're only used in written Korean.
Moreover, 가지 못하다 is only used for a title or example sentences on Korean text books.  It is never used in written and verbal Korean.


----------



## Superhero1

stevesjlee said:


> In both ways, we don't use them in verbal conversation.
> They're only used in written Korean.
> Moreover, 가지 못하다 is only used for a title or example sentences on Korean text books. It is never used in written and verbal Korean.




We usually say '못 가다' in verbal situation. 

e.g. 나 약속 장소에 못 갔는데...
나 오늘 학교에 못 갔어.
아파서 회사에 못 갔어.

I say '못 가다' in colloquial use, and write '~에 가지 못했다' in the text.


----------



## stevesjlee

What I meant was using them as they are literally.
We don't use '가지 못하다' or '못 가다' in both verbal or written.
I didn't mean the variation forms such as '못 갔어', '못 갔는데'.


----------



## kenjoluma

stevesjlee said:


> What I meant was using them as they are literally.
> We don't use '가지 못하다' or '못 가다' in both verbal or written.
> I didn't mean the variation forms such as '못 갔어', '못 갔는데'.



You're missing one exception:

유럽에 지금까지 가지 못하다 드디어 갈 기회가 생겼어요.
돈이 없어 학교에 못 가다 지난 해 정부의 보조금을 얻어...

And of course, if someone asks about '못 가다' or '가지 못하다', the implication of the question already includes its possible variations.


----------

